# Location of Expat Communities



## Beak (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking to spend this winter in southern Spain. A factor in my decision process is the location of expat communities. 

My question is: Where are the top 10 expat communities from Valencia south to Estepona.

Your input(s) would be appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nerja??

Thats where we spend our winters

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Benidorm, Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja.
You'll hardly need Spanish in the bars, shops, restaurants and will be able to get British products with relative ease, if that's what you mean


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Benidorm, Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja.
> You'll hardly need Spanish in the bars, shops, restaurants and will be able to get British products with relative ease, if that's what you mean


totally agreed......except the flags lead me to believe the OP is a US citizen 

I can't think of any US expat areas.....:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> totally agreed......except the flags lead me to believe the OP is a US citizen
> 
> I can't think of any US expat areas.....:confused2:


Ah yes, sorry missed that.
I think Madrid would probably have a high US population, Rota with the military base, places with an American school possibly, like Bilbao.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah yes, sorry missed that.
> I think Madrid would probably have a high US population, Rota with the military base, places with an American school possibly, like Bilbao.


yes you'd be right 

I couldn't think of the military base - I knew there was one but couldn't remember where & didn't think of where American schools are!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking forward to the answers on this thread so we know where to avoid!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Funny, I was thinking the same about the previous answers....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Looking forward to the answers on this thread so we know where to avoid!


You really need to get on with your MIL better Baldi!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Looking forward to the answers on this thread so we know where to avoid!


Now that's just what I was thinking...

We attempted a walk along a fairly deserted part of the beach today and came across a family group of Brits, on holiday I judged from the pale limbs, stretched out on the rather grubby sand in Speedos and bikinis. There they lay in the sparse shafts of sunlight, interspersed with gusts of wind bearing huge drops of rain...We gave up and drove home but as we left, there they were, prone, offering themselves to the elements.

Respect where it's due. My thoughts as we left were simply that Hitler didn't stand a chance.....

Incidentally, a house one down from us which has been empty for years has had a huge police presence complete with sniffer dog yesterday and today. Our neighbour Manolo who is the eyes and ears of Avenida de Europa came over to tell us something in great excitement but as he rattles on in broad Andaluz in more tranquil moments much of what he said wasn't understandable apart from the fact that it had something to do with a girl and somebody who had died....not, we think, in the house in question. The Policia Nacional are still there, three cars full of them, and I'm bursting with curiosity but don't like to go up and ask 'que pasa?' for fear of being thought inquisitive.

Which of course I am.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that's just what I was thinking...
> 
> We attempted a walk along a fairly deserted part of the beach today and came across a family group of Brits, on holiday I judged from the pale limbs, stretched out on the rather grubby sand in Speedos and bikinis. There they lay in the sparse shafts of sunlight, interspersed with gusts of wind bearing huge drops of rain...We gave up and drove home but as we left, there they were, prone, offering themselves to the elements.
> 
> ...


Go for it Mary!
Go along to the Police and introduce yourself...
Vivo en esta calle y estoy un poco preocupada.¿ Me puede decir lo que ha pasado?
It does sound like smth you'd better know about


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that's just what I was thinking...
> 
> We attempted a walk along a fairly deserted part of the beach today and came across a family group of Brits, on holiday I judged from the pale limbs, stretched out on the rather grubby sand in Speedos and bikinis. There they lay in the sparse shafts of sunlight, interspersed with gusts of wind bearing huge drops of rain...We gave up and drove home but as we left, there they were, prone, offering themselves to the elements.
> 
> ...



If the CNP are involved, it could be something serious/interesting. Maybe there's a body? or drugs? or bullion? or terrorist equipment? or.... keep us posted.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go for it Mary!
> Go along to the Police and introduce yourself...
> Vivo en esta calle y estoy un poco preocupada.¿ Me puede decir lo que ha pasado?
> It does sound like smth you'd better know about


Yes, I'll do that....mind you, having gone onto the balcony and peered out, looks like they've gone for lunch....

Just a question: whaat are the correct terms, in English and Spanish, for an outside upstairs space large enough to sit out on with table, chairs? In English, would it be terrace, balcony, verandah????

Never having lived before in a house with such luxurious trappings - we have two upstairs, one front, one back..I've never needed to use the word.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I'll do that....mind you, having gone onto the balcony and peered out, looks like they've gone for lunch....
> 
> Just a question: whaat are the correct terms, in English and Spanish, for an outside upstairs space large enough to sit out on with table, chairs? In English, would it be terrace, balcony, verandah????
> 
> Never having lived before in a house with such luxurious trappings - we have two upstairs, one front, one back..I've never needed to use the word.


my Spanish landlord calls the ones on the upper floors 'terrazas' - I call them 'balconies'

we have 3 - or 4 if you count the one on the ground floor which I call a patio

one off my bedroom where I hang the washing, but is plenty big enough for table & chairs, & two off what is supposed to be the top floor games/music room, but which my 17 year old has decided to use as a bedroom as well. One which is used for sunbathing & the other has a pool table on it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our large one at the back that overlooks much of the village we call the terrace (La terraza), at the front, the two bedrooms each have a balcony (un balcon), one is not much more than a shelf (big enough for a few pot plants) the other is big enough for the suegra to do her "Romeo, Romeo ¿dónde estás que no te veo?" and on Sotano 2 we have an enclosed patio.


----------



## Beak (Mar 12, 2013)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the replys. I will close this post.

Regards


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What then is a verandah?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What then is a verandah?


to me, a verandah goes _around_ or at least all along one side of a building, is maybe above ground level because there are steps into the building & it has a 'roof'


like this


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> to me, a verandah goes _around_ or at least all along one side of a building, is maybe above ground level because there are steps into the building & it has a 'roof'
> 
> 
> like this


Now my Canadian Auntie Nellie would call that a 'porch'.


We had something much smaller and less grand on the front side of ourUK house, I called it the porch too.

I guess we're just 'common'..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Now my Canadian Auntie Nellie would call that a 'porch'.
> 
> 
> We had something much smaller and less grand on the front side of ourUK house, I called it the porch too.
> ...


Nah, that's a 'verandah' (from India) goes also with a 'bungalow' (also from India). A 'porch' is an enclosed outer vestibule both protecting the front door and anybody awaiting entrance from the elements, otherwise, if it is not enclosed but just an overhang or roof over the space outside the door, it is just a 'canopy'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now my Canadian Auntie Nellie would call that a 'porch'.
> 
> 
> We had something much smaller and less grand on the front side of ourUK house, I called it the porch too.
> ...


we had a little porch too - like this 











ooh - I forgot to say that we have a naya.....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> to me, a verandah goes _around_ or at least all along one side of a building, is maybe above ground level because there are steps into the building & it has a 'roof'
> 
> 
> like this


Yes - that is what I would call a verandah. 

A patio in England is a open hard standing attached to the back of the house suitable for table and chairs/barbecue and is on ground level. In Spain (or at least in Andalucia) it is an unroofed enclosed area within the house. 

An English patio:












An Andalucian patio:










Terraza doesn't translate well into English. We would call a terraza a balcony. Terrace has a few meanings in English - usually referring to a lot of similar houses joined together. 

We have a number of outside paved areas both upstairs and on ground level and both roofed and open. We call them all terraces. If we were in England the downstairs one would be a patio and the upstairs a balcony. Our house is terraced.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Good thing there's no mods around - we're way off-topic.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Good thing there's no mods around - we're way off-topic.


:doh::tape2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If I was American as I presume the OP is I'd say ****** Spain and winter in Costa Rica, better winter weather, a dam site cheaper and a good expat community; with hopefully no miserable old ******s there moaning


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally, a house one down from us which has been empty for years has had a huge police presence complete with sniffer dog yesterday and today. Our neighbour Manolo who is the eyes and ears of Avenida de Europa came over to tell us something in great excitement but as he rattles on in broad Andaluz in more tranquil moments much of what he said wasn't understandable apart from the fact that it had something to do with a girl and somebody who had died....not, we think, in the house in question. The Policia Nacional are still there, three cars full of them, and I'm bursting with curiosity but don't like to go up and ask 'que pasa?' for fear of being thought inquisitive.
> 
> Which of course I am.


When you can go out in your dressing gown and slippers and ask the police "¿Qué pasa?", then you will know you have become integrated!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Looking forward to the answers on this thread so we know where to avoid!


Why don't Brits like other Brits? This is a genuine question, not a wind-up. I can never be sure if it's a "pose" or whether they really don't like them. The thing that intrigues me most about many of the people I have met from the UK, is that one of the first thing they say is "We don't mix with the other Brits" although you then find out that the people they tend to mix with are Brits, they watch UK tv and have virtually no Spanish friends apart from their closest neighbours who have taken them under their wing and have almost adopted them into the family. I don't understand it. I have said before, a common tongue is not reason enough to become friends with someone although I think it is inevitable that when you first arrive, you gravitate toward people you can have a conversation with and most people who moved here spoke virtually no Spanish. But I think most other nationalities make an effort to contact other people from their country, because apart from the language, they have common interests, a common culture and common experience.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

anles said:


> Why don't Brits like other Brits? This is a genuine question, not a wind-up. I can never be sure if it's a "pose" or whether they really don't like them. The thing that intrigues me most about many of the people I have met from the UK, is that one of the first thing they say is "We don't mix with the other Brits" although you then find out that the people they tend to mix with are Brits, they watch UK tv and have virtually no Spanish friends apart from their closest neighbours who have taken them under their wing and have almost adopted them into the family. I don't understand it. I have said before, a common tongue is not reason enough to become friends with someone although I think it is inevitable that when you first arrive, you gravitate toward people you can have a conversation with and most people who moved here spoke virtually no Spanish. But I think most other nationalities make an effort to contact other people from their country, because apart from the language, they have common interests, a common culture and common experience.


Personally, I can see no point in moving (for some) several thousand miles to a foreign country to mix with the people you have just left behind, especially if they were one of the reasons for moving in the first place.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Personally, I can see no point in moving (for some) several thousand miles to a foreign country to mix with the people you have just left behind, especially if they were one of the reasons for moving in the first place.



"horses for courses" Baldi  Some folk want to live in a foreign country with the climate, the culture on their doorstep, the views, the ambiance, but still want to speak in their mother tongue to the folk around them occasionally - in any case, its becoming so diluted nowadays that Expat areas tend to be multinational - with spanish mixed in too.



Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> Why don't Brits like other Brits? This is a genuine question, not a wind-up. I can never be sure if it's a "pose" or whether they really don't like them. The thing that intrigues me most about many of the people I have met from the UK, is that one of the first thing they say is "We don't mix with the other Brits" although you then find out that the people they tend to mix with are Brits, they watch UK tv and have virtually no Spanish friends apart from their closest neighbours who have taken them under their wing and have almost adopted them into the family. I don't understand it. I have said before, a common tongue is not reason enough to become friends with someone although I think it is inevitable that when you first arrive, you gravitate toward people you can have a conversation with and most people who moved here spoke virtually no Spanish. But I think most other nationalities make an effort to contact other people from their country, because apart from the language, they have common interests, a common culture and common experience.


I don't have a problem with other Brits/ English speakers. I have a lot of American friends here and a couple of British and some Spanish.
I have more of a problem with areas that have been built for specific markets ie low budget tourism and foreign retirees. Many of these have caused massive environmental damage that most of the natives and the majority of the visitors/ pensioners are happy to ignore, but I can't. I've seen some really ugly developments where before maybe there was only scrubland, but I know which one I prefer to look at. I also don't like the unbalanced communities that arise from these building and business projects. Put all the foreign oldies in one area, the Spanish society in another and the young tourists with money and no sense of danger in another. 
A student of mine whose Dad lives in El Arenal, Mallorca was telling me about life there... Doesn't appeal to me at all. Drunks all night, all day. People totally off their heads all the time, drugs, every bodily fluid you can name on the streets, noise, crime... He's 21, Spanish BTW, and hates it. The Spanish created that, don't know if they are still the owners and are happily creaming off the profits without hanging their heads in shame at the society that they have allowed develop, or if it's been taken over by foreign investors. And it's the youth of the UK, Germany, etc that are contentedly chucking up on the streets of Magaluf. Same's happening in Sitges at this very moment.
Then we have the people who come here to retire in a place like poor Orihuela that I seem to have spent the whole day putting down. Many of these areas have a lot of activities that revolve around things like they were "back home" pub, quiz nights, pub, tribute bands, pub, karaoke, bingo and pub. I don't mind going to the pub, and I think I could get into bowls, but I don't like any of the other things. I like going to the beach when it's not hot and there aren't any other people. I like walking in woods and up mountains. You can walk around certain areas and not hear a single word of Spanish. I enjoy speaking, watching and reading Spanish. 
So whereas I can see why people may want to go to those areas, and can see what they offer, they are not for me, and it's not that I don't want to be with other British people. I do want to make friends with like minded people from which ever nationality, who speak English or Spanish, and live in a "real" place, not an artificially contructed zone.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Benidorm, Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja.
> You'll hardly need Spanish in the bars, shops, restaurants and will be able to get British products with relative ease, if that's what you mean


I take it the weekend in Orihuela went well ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we had a little porch too - like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's horse in everything these days !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> There's horse in everything these days !



You dont see many like that in Spain!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Personally, I can see no point in moving (for some) several thousand miles to a foreign country to mix with the people you have just left behind, especially if they were one of the reasons for moving in the first place.


I suppose my circumstances are very different from most people's. After all, I didn't emigrate by choice so maybe the point I'm missing is why other people do. I love where I live now but it took me many years to settle down, to feel happy and to feel at home. When many of my friends first met me, I longed to live in the UK partly because I missed so many things and partly because my "perception" of the UK was very different to reality. Now, I am trying to get Spanish nationality because things have changed so much, who is to say they won't start requiring previously permanent residents to provide the same things as new ones and I may not at that time be able to comply. Recently my uncle was here on holiday and his partner said don't worry, if things get to bad, you can come home, but now I think I would hate to live in the UK and it certainly would not be home. 
During my time in Spain I have lived in various parts due to my ex-husbands job. We originally went to a small village in Burgos, an area I loved, I would have been happy to have moved to a larger town like Aranda de Duero but like a good Gallego, he wanted to come back to Galicia. We then moved to Muxía, a very sad, depressing place, and unbelievably windy. I didn't like it, so we moved as soon as possible next to As Pontes. After four years, we finally came back to the town where we grew up. Although for the first time, my boys had had a settled life, they had many friends so we let them decide if they wanted to stay there or move back to Monforte where they had been born and knew from holidays, where there grandparents lived and most fo their Spanish family. Of course, being typical kids once their dad had applied for a transfer they changed their mind, but I had tried to get them to realise what they would be losing and what they would be gaining and they learnt that you have to face the consequences of your decisions, a valuable lesson, I believe. But whatever reason we had for moving, I can't imagine the people ever being a factor, after all, you make friends wherever you live and the people you don't like or don't have anything in common with are totally irrelevant to how you live your life. I also think that much of what I yearned has now become available thanks to my British friends.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I take it the weekend in Orihuela went well ?


It was fine 'cos it was a weekend and we were with our very dear friends and they were happy that we'd gone.
But, not to live, no señor!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> When you can go out in your dressing gown and slippers and ask the police "¿Qué pasa?", then you will know you have become integrated!


I'm almost there...I go to the basuras in pjs and slippers...no hair net and with all my teeth though....

That's one of the things we noticed first of all....we saw a woman in Estepona in very bright loud pjs walking her dog quite nonchalantly through all the other pedestrians. 

Well, I'm off to where I used to refer to as 'home' today....for a week and I'm not really looking forward to it. In fact, I think I don't want to make any more UK trips. My family come here very regularly to their own house, the friends we want to see visit regularly...What's to miss? I find most of the places I go to in the UK depressing.

I'm supposed to be going to a Conference, all expenses paid, but tbh if we had a better M and S within easy driving distance I'd have stayed home.
The real purpose of my trip is to restock my underwear drawer.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I suggested pm cos we had moved from education but this link is fine by me and I also get to read of areas where I don't wish to be.
I agree with baldilocks that I don't wish to be part of a British community in Spain but each to hisnown. Since I have lived outside the UK for almost forty years I don't feel any affinity with the place anymore and indeed on my last few visits to London felt more of a foreigner than ever. I also couldn't care less for british foodstuffs, although do have the odd tin of heinz baked beans in the cupboard. I've never played bingo in my life and as to karaoke, I wouldn't inflict my singing on anyone. 
Thanks for the info on the museums. My daughter arrives this evening so with a bit of luck we will go to some at the weekend.
I did try to go to el museo de las descalzas yesterday only to discover it was closed from Wednesday until Sunday so that was a disappointment but nevertheless had a good day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> I suppose my circumstances are very different from most people's. After all, I didn't emigrate by choice so maybe the point I'm missing is why other people do.
> Yes, your circumstances/ background are perhaps unusual, but very interesting too! I think something I've gained from the forum is an understanding of how similar, but at the same time how different everyone's situation is. What I mean for example is that there are many retired people here so similarity, but how different at the same time financially, with their expectations, background, health, outlook, needs, wants... It really is a mistake to lump people together as the retirees (see above), the English teachers (trained or not, work with children or adults, using teaching as a stepping stone or making a career out of it etc) the pool/ handyman, the escape from the UK bunch. All have similarities, but all are individual stories too.
> Now, I am trying to get Spanish nationality because things have changed so much, who is to say they won't start requiring previously permanent residents to provide the same things as new ones and I may not at that time be able to comply.
> Yep, I think the same. Really must get down to it!
> ...


***


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> I suggested pm cos we had moved from education but this link is fine by me and I also get to read of areas where I don't wish to be.
> I agree with baldilocks that I don't wish to be part of a British community in Spain but each to hisnown. Since I have lived outside the UK for almost forty years I don't feel any affinity with the place anymore and indeed on my last few visits to London felt more of a foreigner than ever. I also couldn't care less for british foodstuffs, although do have the odd tin of heinz baked beans in the cupboard. I've never played bingo in my life and as to karaoke, I wouldn't inflict my singing on anyone.
> Thanks for the info on the museums. My daughter arrives this evening so with a bit of luck we will go to some at the weekend.
> I did try to go to el museo de las descalzas yesterday only to discover it was closed from Wednesday until Sunday so that was a disappointment but nevertheless had a good day.


Yes, true, a bit far off from education!!
Shame about the Descalzas, but I suppose it's a busy time for them with it being Easter!
I really recommend you get tickets for anything you can before hand through your hotel or internet or whatever. (how could you print the tickets??) The queues will be horrible.
Another thing I can whole heartedly recommend are the guided tours from the tourist office in Plaza Mayor and of course Retiro Park, and the routes by the tour bus are a good option if it's raining.
A nice area is Plaza Santa Ana and walking down Calle Huertas (nice old bar at the top called Casa Alberto) will bring you out near the Prado/ Jardin Botánico/ Retiro
Nothing very new here, but just some ideas!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo so for me to go to town in dressing gown and slippers would require a car journey and something tells me that speaking to the local police here dressed like that would result in a visit to the local cells....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

You certainly wouldn't like to see me in my nightwear...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't even like seeing me in my nightwear....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> You certainly wouldn't like to see me in my nightwear...


Now that's given food for thought...So far I've got to images of nightgowns and nightcaps...

You do realise of course that hoping to catch a glimpse of you in your nightgown/pjs/boxers whatever was our chief objective in planning our return visit to Jimena next month??

Sadly, our trip has had to be postponed as I've got hospital appointments in the next two months. But we will be back to Val's ASAP...and that restaurant where five of us ate and drank splendidly for 60 euros...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What is nightwear?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> What is nightwear?


My fertile imagination is in overdrive...but Dr. Vicioso -yes, that's his name - told me not to get over-excited so...where are those liitle green pills.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> You certainly wouldn't like to see me in my nightwear...


I'm guessing skimpy...
Glad we're not discussing my nightwear!!

What was the title of this thread???


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that's given food for thought...So far I've got to images of nightgowns and nightcaps...


What gave me food for thought was when I thought you were going to S&M to renew your underwear, then I realised it was actually M&S. I was busy following my daughter's example...tapping my forehead saying "delete image" . I believe everyone has the right to wear what they like, I just don't like imagining it! Now I understand Baldi's previous comment, about knowing which areas to avoid, he has obviously seen some of you in your nightwear!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> What gave me food for thought was when I thought you were going to S&M to renew your underwear, then I realised it was actually M&S. I was busy following my daughter's example...tapping my forehead saying "delete image" . I believe everyone has the right to wear what they like, I just don't like imagining it! Now I understand Baldi's previous comment, about knowing which areas to avoid, he has obviously seen some of you in your nightwear!


Hahaha!
Best post I've seen in a while!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

anles said:


> What gave me food for thought was when I thought you were going to S&M to renew your underwear, then I realised it was actually M&S. I was busy following my daughter's example...tapping my forehead saying "delete image" . I believe everyone has the right to wear what they like, I just don't like imagining it! Now I understand Baldi's previous comment, about knowing which areas to avoid, he has obviously seen some of you in your nightwear!


Yes, I often play on the S&M variation, especially when writing to some of my male gay friends!!

Our local M&S in La Canada Marbella doesn't really have much of a selection..The one in Gibraltar was even worse the last time I went, which admittedly was Christmas 2008.

As yet I don't feel confident buying my lingerie here. For one thing, there's no such store in our village. The other thing is sizes in cm....very depressing. OK, so I'm no sylph -I was once, sort of, many years ago - but I feel even worse when looking at 90 cms or thereabouts for an article of underwear....

I shall probably enjoy my trip as I've decided this will be my last Union Conference ever. Time to call it a day before I have to arrive on a Zimmerframe or be carried into the Hall like Cleopatra... It will be great to catch up again with comrades-in-arms of thirty years...good friends, some of them. Lots of reminiscing.
But to overstay your welcome...not for me. 

It's the last link with former activity totally cut. That's why debating/discussing/arguing on this Forum is so important to me. I can shut down the physical...the travelling around Europe etc. But not so easy to shut down mentally.

Have a great Spring Break, or whatever the politically correct term is, all of you.

Hasta luego!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Have a great Spring Break, or whatever the politically correct term is, all of you.
> 
> Hasta luego!


Likewise!

As for underwear, M&S every time, although Woman's Secret is gaining ground... You should have a look if you see one in your area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Likewise!
> 
> As for underwear, M&S every time, although Woman's Secret is gaining ground... You should have a look if you see one in your area.


unless you are more generously endowed in the upper levels in which case it has to be Bravissimo. Once you have been *properly* measured and know your correct size (they go up to H and J cup last time I looked, maybe more now)you can order online and they deliver to Spain. Took SWMBO about 10 years ago to Bravissimo in London, and she has never bought a bra anywhere else since.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Funniest thread in a long time:whip:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> unless you are more generously endowed in the upper levels in which case it has to be Bravissimo. Once you have been *properly* measured and know your correct size (they go up to H and J cup last time I looked, maybe more now)you can order online and they deliver to Spain. Took SWMBO about 10 years ago to Bravissimo in London, and she has never bought a bra anywhere else since.


Not exactly my problem unfortunately Baldi, if you know what I mean...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Likewise!
> 
> As for underwear, M&S every time, although Woman's Secret is gaining ground... You should have a look if you see one in your area.



Will do....a rather big 'secret' in my case

Now...really must get ready. A very kind and quite new Spanish friend has insisted on driving me to get the airport bus in Marbella, she'll be here soon.

I've said this before...I know there must be evil Spaniards around...but I've yet to meet them.


Btw...haven't found out what happened in the neighbouring house. Sandra said the police were there again last night when she took Azor out for his walkies but she is terminally incurious and didn't make enquiries.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Funniest thread in a long time:whip:



what was it about


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm wondering what Mr beak from Las Vegas thinks about all of this - we weren't terribly helpful. Let's hope he had a chuckle ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I'm wondering what Mr beak from Las Vegas thinks about all of this - we weren't terribly helpful. Let's hope he had a chuckle ...


to be fair - it didn't wander TOO seriously until AFTER he'd been back & said thanks - post #16


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

anles said:


> What gave me food for thought was when I thought you were going to S&M to renew your underwear, then I realised it was actually M&S. I was busy following my daughter's example...tapping my forehead saying "delete image" . I believe everyone has the right to wear what they like, I just don't like imagining it! Now I understand Baldi's previous comment, about knowing which areas to avoid, he has obviously seen some of you in your nightwear!


I read s&m too :eyebrows: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dedaneen said:


> I read s&m too :eyebrows: :rofl: :rofl:


Such errors are often due to what lurks in the sub-conscious.....
Or so I've read..


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Such errors are often due to what lurks in the sub-conscious.....
> Or so I've read..


Allegedly


----------

